# Apple vs Android



## Gizmo (12/4/16)

Enough said.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (12/4/16)

@Gizmo, now do us a "Windoze" vs Linux .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie (12/4/16)

Yes I do prefer the Android OS. 

BUT I've had an S6 for 6 months and it's in again for not charging. And apperently it's an Android issue and not the Samsung battery.

My iPhone 5 never gave me a days hassle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (12/4/16)

But yes, it used to drive me nuts how "locked" it was. I remember trying to get my Excel pricelist opened for the first time on the iPhone. What a mission to find the right app. I think now Excel is available for it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cespian (12/4/16)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mac75 (12/4/16)

Everything else vs perfection. Apple for the perfectionist 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MorneW (12/4/16)

I use both. Phone - Android, Tablet - Apple.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow (12/4/16)

Apple all the way.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/4/16)

I'm with Snow!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GreenyZA (12/4/16)

I've had both. Currently I'm on Apple and I doubt I'll go back! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie (12/4/16)

MorneW said:


> I use both. Phone - Android, Tablet - Apple.



Oh in terms of tablet iPad all the way. You would need to really do your homework with Android tablets to beat the iPad.

My Pad is over 4 years old and still works like new. When I'm in a hurry to get anything done on the net, I grab the iPad.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (12/4/16)

Gizmo said:


> Enough said.
> 
> View attachment 51098
> View attachment 51099
> ...



Best *phone* ever




Battery life for a week
Drop proof
No sh1t

Enough said

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie (12/4/16)

And Siri is a dumbass... I manage to set an alarm with it. That's about it.


----------



## Nailedit77 (18/4/16)

What I do on my S5 that will never work on Crapple...

Install kodi, run sports devil
Choose my stream (sharks vs blues) SATs game that just passed. Mirror screen from my phone to Samsung smart TV and what do u know...

Perfect picture quality on my Sammie 40"

Now try that on a crapple phone and see how far u get...


----------



## GreenyZA (18/4/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> What I do on my S5 that will never work on Crapple...
> 
> Install kodi, run sports devil
> Choose my stream (sharks vs blues) SATs game that just passed. Mirror screen from my phone to Samsung smart TV and what do u know...
> ...


All I'm hearing is:
I'm a Samsung Fanboy...
I'm a Samsung Fanboy...
I'm a Samsung Fanboy...
I'm a Samsung Fanboy...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (18/4/16)

The equivalent of Apple in the vaping world is Twisp... 

Disclaimer: I dont hate Apple... I just find more satisfaction in other devices. 

Apple is great at marketing. Despite their tech being outdated. They do produce great quality devices and they would naturally appeal to the masses as everything is made easy. No need for fancy settings like in the Android counterparts. Less likely for something to go wrong as well.

I prefer my android devices because of it being open source and fully customisable (Im an adult and dont like companies dictating what I can and cant do with my phone lol). Also the integratability (a few clicks away and I can sync my phone with my TV, Set Top boxes of all brands and computers with any OS... )

To some, simplicity is style. 

Twisp is somewhat similar in the sense that they try to make their devices exclusive to their brand, and kind of forming a cult of hipsters lol. Dont hate twisp either... I actually suggest them occasionally to people intending to try out the #VapeLife

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## KB_314 (18/4/16)

Cespian said:


> The equivalent of Apple in the vaping world is Twisp...
> 
> Disclaimer: I dont hate Apple... I just find more satisfaction in other devices.
> 
> ...


 Twisp? That's kinda harsh. Imo, Apple, in the vaping world, is more like Provape (Provari) and until recently, Evolve. There's definitely more advanced tech out there, at better prices, and they know it, but it's a good product, manufactured using quality materials and so so puuurrty. Like my trusty but underpowered P3 (or dare I say, Reo). But not like my broken Twisps at all 
Edit: I'd be lying if I said I wasn't considering a Samsung (instead of what would be 4 iPhones on-the-trot) for my next upgrade though

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (19/4/16)

android for mobile devices without a doubt.
apple notebooks are tops.

we want more functionality from mobile devices and android offers that to every techno junkie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (19/4/16)

Anyone know if there are any local suppliers of Android TV box ? Must run Lollipop 5.1


----------



## Cespian (19/4/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Anyone know if there are any local suppliers of Android TV box ? Must run Lollipop 5.1



I have the MyGica (ATV585 I think is the model number) set top box for my "unsmart" TV. I have successfully rooted it and installed a custom rom similar to Lollipop, but will be reverting to the stock rom soon. 

Try: http://www.mantality.co.za/

Their site might be down ATM but they do have a section for Android TV boxes

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (19/4/16)

Thanks m8. Mantality is way over-priced. Thanks for the info. Think I will just have to wait for SLOWTECH. Looks like this box will do the job:

https://www.fasttech.com/products/1110/10021250/4592400-q-box-quad-core-lollipop-tv-box-eu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hardtail1969 (19/4/16)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cespian (19/4/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Thanks m8. Mantality is way over-priced. Thanks for the info. Think I will just have to wait for SLOWTECH. Looks like this box will do the job:
> 
> https://www.fasttech.com/products/1110/10021250/4592400-q-box-quad-core-lollipop-tv-box-eu



Looks pretty good and not badly priced at all (should be about 1k after customs adds their duties)... depending on what you intend using it for, the 1 downfall on this device is that it has 2 USB ports. You could run a hub but you might need to get a hub that can be powered externally as well. 

May I ask what you plan on using it for? Would a Raspberry Pi2 (running Raspbian or something) not work for you?


----------



## WARMACHINE (19/4/16)

Cespian said:


> Looks pretty good and not badly priced at all (should be about 1k after customs adds their duties)... depending on what you intend using it for, the 1 downfall on this device is that it has 2 USB ports. You could run a hub but you might need to get a hub that can be powered externally as well.
> 
> May I ask what you plan on using it for? Would a Raspberry Pi2 (running Raspbian or something) not work for you?


USB never bothers me. All my media libraries live on a NAS.

I was very interested in the Pi, but a really need Memory and processing power, as my NAS collection is massive, and I have found that most media players just cannot handle the metadata properly due to lack of memery and processing power.

Both Pi and Android can run Kodi, which is the most important app for me.

All I need is media playback, Netflix (US account), Plusar and KMedia Torrent. Other than the power of the Android box, it also gives you a remote.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (19/4/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> USB never bothers me. All my media libraries live on a NAS.
> 
> I was very interested in the Pi, but a really need Memory and processing power, as my NAS collection is massive, and I have found that most media players just cannot handle the metadata properly due to lack of memery and processing power.
> 
> ...



Ah I see. XBMC is king. Had a Plex setup initially but canned it for KODI. Best of luck finding a local box or waiting for the "Fast"tech canoe to arrive. One other place you could try is Micro Robotics; if I recall correctly, they did stock a couple of Android boxes at some stage (I buy Arduino components from them)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (20/4/16)

I feel like I'm stepping into the lions den here, but I just came to say that with apple you'll always find an app for that. 

If you wanna get the job done, get an iPhone. If you wanna play around then get something else.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (20/4/16)

Apple is soooo last year. Unfortunately Apple has made their product far too secure that I just don't waste my time. Case in point being the stupid iTunes system with different regions, Apple TV is such a great idea, but fails as a media player cause of all the restrictions.

Where Apple really shines is design, production and broadcast industries. Mac Pro and Final Cut have to be one of the best editing suites around


----------



## Greyz (17/5/16)

I'm still waiting for someone with an iPhone to show me their file manager..... oh and to bluetooth me some of that good music you downloaded from iTunes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wazarmoto (18/5/16)

Been selling phones for the better part of 15 years now and I can tell you with confidence, this whole apple android thing is subjective. Like vaping. So who cares what the phones do. Buy what works for you and makes you happy. Yes it's fun teasing an apple fan/android fan but it's not gonna change anyone's mind. Once you're set up in that eco system and locked into that comfort zone, why leave it? 

Drippers vs tanks 
Mech mods vs regulated 
Antmodz vs Hexohm 

See where I'm going with this? 

Like I always say, vape what makes you happy and use what makes you happy

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Riaz (18/5/16)

Just got me the LG G4 

Needed a change from apple 

I'm impressed


----------



## Greyz (18/5/16)

Riaz said:


> Just got me the LG G4
> 
> Needed a change from apple
> 
> I'm impressed


The light. You found it! 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz (18/5/16)

Please don't take my comments seriously. I just love flaming the iPhone vs Android fire.
Personally, when it comes to upgrade time every 2 years, the best cellphone at the time gets my money. I'm not particular to any brand, if Huawei has the best smartphone in Feb 2017 then that's what I'm getting. Currently I have a Samsung. 
/queue the Samsung trolls


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

